# Dogas on holiday



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

How do they do this :?: :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=pkPNa4DBFHI


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Brilliant


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

fantastic !
aldra


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> fantastic !
> aldra


Cat lovers probably won't agree :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What is a

DOGAS?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> What is a
> 
> DOGAS?


Dog with finger trouble


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Phew! 

I am relieved - it contains the word AGS - just rearrange the letters!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> Phew! ..I am relieved .....


Ah :!: 
Good that I can provide relief so easily :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

When I wrote "relieved" I meant that I had just been to the loo!!


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> When I wrote "relieved" I meant that I had just been to the loo!!


Sorry - that's too much information :roll:


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

very funny and clever


----------

